# Hello from central Louisiana



## lovin' the bow (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, Guys.

I'm preparing for a September New Mexico elk hunt (I booked this as an anniversary gift for my husband and myself)...He's not new to bow hunting, but I am...
I'm going to have lots of questions...hopefully someone out in the world wide web can help.

thanks!
April


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

lovin' the bow said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> I'm preparing for a September New Mexico elk hunt (I booked this as an anniversary gift for my husband and myself)...He's not new to bow hunting, but I am...
> I'm going to have lots of questions...hopefully someone out in the world wide web can help.
> ...





Man what a good women!!......Look me up if you ever get the BIG D.....hahahah...jk.................WIDOWMAKER!!!!!....La


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* April. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------

